# Rapidweaver, et vous?



## DJL (23 Février 2004)

bonjour, je viens de dl rapidweaver car je désire créer une page perso. n'ayant absolument aucune expérience dans le domaine, je viens de lire dans les news que ce logiciel est relativement simple d'accès. tout ce qui me faut. je sais que Homepage (.mac) permet aussi de créer relativement sipmplent une page perso. il existe aussi dans le même genre Freeway Express (ou LE). d'après vous, et votre expérience, lequel constitue la meilleure solution. l'avantage de rapidweaver réside, pour moi,  dans son prix. 

et selon vous ?


----------



## Goulven (26 Février 2004)

J'ai essayé RapidWeaver, c'est pas mal pour un presque novice comme moi, mais pour ce qui est de rajouté des images, des liens, c'est zéro!

Je voulais aussi tester Contribute, je te dirai ce que j'en pense, si j'ai le temps de l'essayer...


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)

si le probleme est essentiellement le prix, une journée d'apprentissage des principes html et composer (inclus dans mozilla)...

evidement, y'a pas de templates...


----------



## DJL (27 Février 2004)

kézako templates et composer ???

ceci montre bien mon niveau. j'ai un peu exploré rapidweaver et c'est vrai qu'il est assez limité en fait. faut dire que je suis un peu déçu... par contre j'ai dl la version démo de Freeway express et je dois avouer qu'il correspond bien à ce que je cherche, même pour un néophyte comme moi. bref, je crois que j'ai trouvé mon bonheur. a moins que vous connaissez mieux ?


----------



## Vercoquin (29 Janvier 2005)

Je suis tombé, par hasard, sur la démo de RapidWeaver 3.0.2 qui m'a assez bluffé. J'ai alors cherché sur le web les tests de ce soft pour en savoir plus, et j'ai découvert celui de MacG réalisé le 4 Mars 2004, qui soulève un certain nombre de limitations de RapidWeaver que je ne retrouve pas dans la version 3 : il est apparemment possible, désormais, d'insérer facilement des images dans les pages, de modifier les polices sans problème, de publier rapidement son site Web (sous .Mac)...

Bref, que pensez-vous de cette nouvelle mouture ? Certains l'ont-ils acquise ?
Merci pour vos retours


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2005)

J'utilise Rapid Weaver sporadiquement, essentiellement pour créer une barre des menus esthétique, mais il est vrai que même avec la version 3, des connaissances de base en HTML sont très vite requises si l'on veut apporter des modifications.


----------



## madmojito (8 Septembre 2005)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tombé, par hasard, sur la démo de RapidWeaver 3.0.2 qui m'a assez bluffé. J'ai alors cherché sur le web les tests de ce soft pour en savoir plus, et j'ai découvert celui de MacG réalisé le 4 Mars 2004, qui soulève un certain nombre de limitations de RapidWeaver que je ne retrouve pas dans la version 3 : il est apparemment possible, désormais, d'insérer facilement des images dans les pages, de modifier les polices sans problème, de publier rapidement son site Web (sous .Mac)...
> 
> Bref, que pensez-vous de cette nouvelle mouture ? Certains l'ont-ils acquise ?
> Merci pour vos retours



Je suis personnellement ravi de RapidWeaver. Mais il est vrai que je n'ai pas le temps (ni le goût) d'apprendre à créer un site avec le langage technique, et que je dois faire avec certaines limitations (parfaitement supportables au demeurant).


----------



## Vercoquin (10 Septembre 2005)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Je suis personnellement ravi de RapidWeaver. Mais il est vrai que je n'ai pas le temps (ni le goût) d'apprendre à créer un site avec le langage technique, et que je dois faire avec certaines limitations (parfaitement supportables au demeurant).


Ca c'est de la remontée de sujet  !
Merci madmojito  Je n'ai pas attendu les avis et j'ai acheté RapidWeaver il y a un bon bout de temps. C'est vraiment un régal, surtout pour les galeries de photos qui s'appuient sur iPhoto. Et je suis d'accord avec toi, les limitations sont très supportables, et sont réduites à chaque nouvelle version. Bref, très content de ce soft


----------



## momo-fr (24 Octobre 2005)

Ah ce Madmojito... &#233;vang&#233;lisateur Rapidweaveresque... il faut dire que depuis quelques temps il progresse &#224; grands pas dans ses connaissances RW et html...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de changer mon site .mac avec RapidWeaver et j'en suis enchanté.
Pour les paresseux de l'html et autre rss comme moi, ce soft est parfait.

Pour voir ce que ça donne, il suffit de cliquer sur le lien de ma signature.


----------



## Lodoss (2 Novembre 2005)

Je suis entrain de faire mon site de voyage avec RW je n'y connais rien en language web. 
Photo dans le texte, lien, phototheque, vidéotheque tout se fait par des glissés déposés, un vrai régal de simpliciter.
De plus avec les themes de la version 3.1 on arrive en tout à 60 themes de quoi touver son bonheur non :love: 

C'est donc pour moi le logiciel parfait.


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Novembre 2005)

Sur le site Rapid weaver, il y a un forum français, le précieux momo a fait un tutorial que tu peux télécharger en pdf (28 pages). Je pense qu'avec un peu de travail on peut aller plus loin que les manipulations basiques.
En tout cas bien mieux que Homepage.
Désolé, je n'ai pas les liens sous les yeux


----------



## Lodoss (4 Novembre 2005)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site Rapid weaver, il y a un forum français, le précieux momo a fait un tutorial que tu peux télécharger en pdf (28 pages). Je pense qu'avec un peu de travail on peut aller plus loin que les manipulations basiques.
> En tout cas bien mieux que Homepage.
> Désolé, je n'ai pas les liens sous les yeux


le lien pour le forum français de RW
http://www.realmacsoftware.com/support/viewforum.php?id=14

et pour le tutorial de momo : http://momofr.free.fr/rapid/rapid.html


----------



## momo-fr (11 Novembre 2005)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> et pour le tutorial de momo : http://momofr.free.fr/rapid/rapid.html


Ma section sur Rapidweaver à déménagée sur un nouveau site consacré à Rapidweaver...Ça se passe passe ici.


----------



## Piewhy (13 Novembre 2005)

j'aime assez bien ce programme, on peut commencer vraiment en fermant les yeux avec les wyswyg (what you see is what you get) puis peu a peu on peut utiliser l'html...

voici mon petit site toujours en constructionhttp://ms800.montefiore.ulg.ac.be/~pirlot/welcome.html

humhum, c'est aussi la que je réalise l'interet de rapid weaver : pouvoir corriger les nombreuses fautes que j'ai laissé sur mon site... c'est la gene mais... j'assume


----------

